# GoPro?



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey eric, you said you would take some pictures but you still didn't upload them.  I am waiting for the pictures of you because i want to show people that you can be huge without taking steroids.  Please upload some pictures.  Thanks.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 27, 2005)

He's on their website a couple of times:

http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia2003/pages/DSCF7537F.htmL
http://www.vpxsports.com/olympia2003/pages/DSCF7571F.htmL


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> Hey eric, you said you would take some pictures but you still didn't upload them.  I am waiting for the pictures of you because i want to show people that you can be huge without taking steroids.  Please upload some pictures.  Thanks.




i thought he admited to using prohormones or prosteriods before??


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> I am waiting for the pictures of you because i want to show people that you can be huge without taking steroids.


_Of course it is possible, P-funk is a good example, he is big. I said big, not tall. _


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Of course it is possible, P-funk is a good example, he is big. I said big, not tall. _




 

P is a perfect example!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks...but I don't think so.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks...but I don't think so.




Than you're stupid.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Than you're stupid.




not the first time i heard that.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2005)

_You got that right! _


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not the first time i heard that.




I've been meaning to apologize for that last time I called you stupid.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to apologize for that last time I called you stupid.




when was that??? LOL  



I am stupid....hahahahhaha.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i thought he admited to using prohormones or prosteriods before??




I believe he's done 4-5 Ph cycles


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I believe he's done 4-5 Ph cycles


 meaning he took steroids before?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Than you're stupid.



"Then."


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> "Then."




Grammar was never one of my strong points.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i thought he admited to using prohormones or prosteriods before??



yes he has, but I still think we can classify him as "natural".


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes he has, but I still think we can classify him as "natural".


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

how do u classify somebody who has taken steroids as natural?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Because they were legal at the time. Do you call someone who takes supplemental creatine unnatural because they aren't eating 5 pounds of beef instead?

Not everyone sees the line clearly as to what natural is and isn't. Opinions differ.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> how do u classify somebody who has taken steroids as natural?




PH's aren't steroids.  And hes' a damn rep for a company that makes them.  Of course he's tried them.


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> how do u classify somebody who has taken steroids as natural?


 
We got another preacher.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2005)

As far as pictures go...sorry, still haven't taken any. Not very motivated to do so, but will eventually. Honestly, don't even own a camera. (*There are a few new pics of me in a T-shirt in the new VPX magazine that will be handed out at the Arnold...actually very funny pics!).

As far as the whole natural/steroid thing goes...yes, in my 15+ years of real training I have done about 5-6 PH cycles before they were banned. None exceeded 6 weeks and three of them were 2 weeks long when I tested the VPX methyls. So, you want to classify me as "unnatural," then that is fine. I never took any illegal steroid or anything that I would consider as powerful as the traditional Deca, Tren, Dbol, Adrol, Winny, etc.

Also, I should point out that before having ever touched a PH I hit a bodyweight of over 260 and bench 500 for a single rep.

So, not more debate on the subject is needed


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

inspirational.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> inspirational.



Wow, that was very nice...thank you.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm sorry i didn't mean to be mean.  i look up to you gopro but i didn't even know what a PH was... I thought it was some illegal steroid or something.  If you can get the pictures, that would be great


----------



## pumpthatiron (Feb 27, 2005)

i give your example to my friend who is 115 pounds 5'9 who wants to get big.  I told him that gopro used to be as skinny as him and that he can be just as big.  I wanted the pics for him hehe.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't f*ck with GoPro, seeing as how he'd probably beat me down.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> As far as pictures go...sorry, still haven't taken any. Not very motivated to do so, but will eventually. Honestly, don't even own a camera. (*There are a few new pics of me in a T-shirt in the new VPX magazine that will be handed out at the Arnold...actually very funny pics!).
> 
> As far as the whole natural/steroid thing goes...yes, in my 15+ years of real training I have done about 5-6 PH cycles before they were banned. None exceeded 6 weeks and three of them were 2 weeks long when I tested the VPX methyls. So, you want to classify me as "unnatural," then that is fine. I never took any illegal steroid or anything that I would consider as powerful as the traditional Deca, Tren, Dbol, Adrol, Winny, etc.
> 
> ...


nicely said


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> nicely said



Thank you.


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't f*ck with GoPro, seeing as how he'd probably beat me down.



Usually I use a sledgehammer


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i give your example to my friend who is 115 pounds 5'9 who wants to get big.  I told him that gopro used to be as skinny as him and that he can be just as big.  I wanted the pics for him hehe.



Well, I'm going on vacation in May, so for sure I will take pics there if not before! 

And yes, I was just as skinny as you buddy when I started, so tell him that getting big is definitely possible...even without drugs!


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

ahh youve kinda answerd my question, i would love to develop my body into a competition standard very well defined body builder kind of look, but i was recently wondering if it was possible without drugs to be that cut and that defined?

Neo


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> ahh youve kinda answerd my question, i would love to develop my body into a competition standard very well defined body builder kind of look, but i was recently wondering if it was possible without drugs to be that cut and that defined?
> 
> Neo



Yes, it possible. Many have done it. It just takes years of EXTREMELY HARD work!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Bill Pearl?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Usually I use a sledgehammer


Is it the same one in the VPX Ad???


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Is it the same one in the VPX Ad???



Yup, I use it alot...in the new VPX mag I use it to smash bottles of prohormones!!!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 28, 2005)

I would like to note that, by my evaluations of the pictures, you have some genetically advantageous arms.  Your bicep tendon looks like it runs down to your forearm...lol


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2005)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I would like to note that, by my evaluations of the pictures, you have some genetically advantageous arms.  Your bicep tendon looks like it runs down to your forearm...lol



Nah, I would just say its the pic. While my bis are certainly not short, they are not all the way to my forearm either ala Sergio.


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

I would beat GP down!!

In my dreams only.....of course.


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would beat GP down!!
> 
> In my dreams only.....of course.



Now, why would you even want to do that?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

I think the bigger question is: why's he dreaming about you?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yup, I use it alot...in the new VPX mag I use it to smash bottles of prohormones!!!!!




You're just like Gallagher


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Now, why would you even want to do that?




I would never want to GP.............just wanted to chime in on the thread


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I think the bigger question is: why's he dreaming about you?




that is my business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> that is my business!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes he has, but I still think we can classify him as "natural".



Oh good.  Then I am too.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

You should post your natural status at AL.  That will be funny


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You're just like Gallagher



LOL, yes...a 250 lb Gallagher!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You should post your natural status at AL.  That will be funny



Who? Why?


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would never want to GP.............just wanted to chime in on the thread



Now I feel better


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

TP


----------



## topolo (Mar 1, 2005)

is my penis natural even though i have an implant?


----------



## vegman (Mar 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Bill Pearl?


Bill Pearl took roids for a while early on


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> is my penis natural even though i have an implant?




as long as you haven't used 1-ad.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 2, 2005)

this has gone a bit of topic, you have a bloke dreaming about gopro and talking about his penis implant


----------



## topolo (Mar 2, 2005)

so??????????????


----------



## pumpthatiron (Mar 2, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> so??????????????


 that's fuked up yo


----------



## Mags (Mar 2, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Than you're stupid.


Than? shouldn't it be then? oh irony,haha.


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> this has gone a bit of topic, you have a bloke dreaming about gopro and talking about his penis implant



Lets not use "gopro" and "penis" in the same sentence!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> is my penis natural even though i have an implant?


 It wasn't a breast implant, was it?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Lets not use "gopro" and "penis" in the same sentence!



 Ok....so apparently GP doesn't have a cock    

What do you have then?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Than? shouldn't it be then?




Not if it's a sentance fragment, and I deleted the first part because you're not intelligent enough to see it


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll help you guys out a bit.  Come October, when the Mr. Olympia Expo comes back to Vegas.  If Gopro hasn't posted any pics yet I'll take my camera to the Expo and take the pics myself.  Show you all what a skinny little runt he really is. Hell, I'm about TWICE as wide as he is.   











Yeah, yeah, yeah...........only around the waist.  SO WHAT???


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok OK... will you trust ME???    

I have met GP and he is indeed GIGANTIC!  His chest is mountain-like, his arms are ... uhhhhhhh  HUGE!!!  Shoulders, back,  BIG ,  BIGGER!!!

He is also telling the truth about a camera and pics... I have been friends with him for 2 years now and he doesn't take pics of himself EVER (as far as I know anyway   )

AND GP is taking a vacation   It's about time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Ok....so apparently GP doesn't have a cock
> 
> What do you have then?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ok OK... will you trust ME???
> 
> I have met GP and he is indeed GIGANTIC!  His chest is mountain-like, his arms are ... uhhhhhhh  HUGE!!!  Shoulders, back,  BIG ,  BIGGER!!!



Settle down, settle down...............that's just your hormones talking.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Settle down, settle down...............that's just your hormones talking.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>




Hey, I'm a big bald guy.   


**ALBOB grabs sledgehammer from Gopro and hits him over the head with it.**


----------

